# Dual Guage Pod for B13 Sentra



## Guest (Jul 3, 2002)

Can anybody tell me where I can find a Dual Guage Pod for the B13 Sentra. I have been searching the net and found one with a company called LoTech. I was wondering if there are more out there and where I can find them!!! Thanks in advance for any help I get!!!


----------



## Guest (Jul 4, 2002)

Auto Meter 90-94 300ZX dual pod, fits A-pillar for Sentra. 

QinSac


----------



## Guest (Jul 4, 2002)

*Dual Guage Pod for B13 Sentra!!1*

Thanks Qinsac!!!


----------



## Guest (Jul 5, 2002)

Or even better - this one which is made for the B13 specifically by Lo-Tek. Here's a picture of it in my B13.


----------



## Guest (Jul 7, 2002)

Thanks Zak!!!


----------



## Classic XE (May 2, 2002)

*Bandido try this one*

http://www.gaugepods.com/sentra.htm


----------

